# Small paint job



## plumber1969 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello I'm a newbie 

I'm a veteran rattle can sprayer and I'm looking to try spraying with a compressor for the first time 
I'm only looking to spray a car bonnet and the odd panel

I don't have much space to store a large compressor so I'm looking to 
Use a small one 

I was told that I need to have at least 14cfm compressor as this 
Is what's required to atomise the paint at it reaches the car 
But then I have seen for sale compressor with spay guns at 9cfm with 
Gravity feed hlvp guns 
So I'm a bit confused 
What I would like to know is what is the minimum size compressor and type of spray gun I should buy just to spray a bonnet and panels at the most 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

Id say buy the biggest compressor you have the room for....but you can buy spray guns that will work happily with smaller compressors :-
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professio...140122125356&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=121271899625&rt=nc
You could use this gun with a 2hp/50ltr compressor.If you set up some pipe runs/water trap and final regulator,the pressure doesnt fluctuate as much as the tank empties....which it will be doing a lot with a small compressor.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

You need to see what gun your buying first 

A compressor with 14 cfm is about 11 free cfm 

11cfm is recommended for a devilbiss gti pro 

Might be better buying small smart repair gun devilbiss sri pro or sata mini jet and use 3m pps cups on it that way its lowish cfm and you have full size pot for bigger and small size pot for spot repairs 

The advice that any painter will give is Buy the biggest compressor you can afford as this is the heart of the operation ... we use x2 18cfm linked together !

You also need to remember water traps / filters etc 


Tommy


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

I am a spray painter by trade and do the odd wee job in my garage, motorbike parts and the odd car panel etc. Mine is 10cfm and does a brilliant job. As long as it can happily maintain 2bar of pressure for the time it takes it'll be fine


----------



## plumber1969 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you kindly for the replies

The type of compressor I'm thinking of getting
Due to budget and storage is this

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171414954952?nav=SEARCH

Are you saying aka.eric
Buy using a gun with less cfm requirements than actual free air 
the compressor will give me more time spraying than a gun that 
Meets the actual free of the compressor

So what's the difference between using a gun with say 14cfm and 5cfm

Thank you for taking the time to help me


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

If you use a spray gun that uses as much air as the compressor can provide,the compressor will be running flat out constantly and the air pressure will vary as the compressor struggles to keep up with demand.
Be careful...the figures quoted as CFM do not always match the actual free air delivery (FAD).The one you link to...might state 14CFM,but I doubt it will give anywhere near that as FAD.
Machinemart compressors are decent value for money...similar size...
https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/clarke-tiger-8510-2hp-50-litre-air-compressor
Different guns use different amounts of air...HVLP use massive amounts,as the name suggests..High Volume.But you can acheive perfect results by matching your gun to the compressor.
Just as an example...either gun in the right hands would give the same finish...but the air requirement (compressor size) is very different
DeVilbiss GTi PRO Gravity Spray Gun *Professional's Favourite - Many Tailored Options* 
◦Air consumption T2 (free air)12.4 CFM / 350 l/min
DeVilbiss SLG-610 Compliant Solvent Spraygun (1.3mm) *Low Air Consumption* [SLG-610]
•The air cap only consumes 136 L/min (4.8 cfm) so a small portable 1hp / 5 cfm air compressor is sufficient to operate the spraygun
You dont need to spend mega money on a gun...DeVilbiss just provide a good example of different gun/different air requirement.


----------



## plumber1969 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks aka.eric

This is all new to me so lot of learning to do 
You have given me a very good insight into 
What I need to consider before buying anything

And thanks for the links 

I was getting hung up on being total by a paint shop I need 
a gun and compressor at 14cfm

I was finding it difficult to see how a gun at lower cfm would work 

So am I right in thinking the way forward for me with the type of 
Compressor you suggest the gun I should get 
Is 
Professional Lvlp Gravity Feed Spray Gun 1.3 Set Up 600ml Pot 4.3 Cfm

So the lower cfm guns only means that they need less air to work but 
The paint job will be ok 

Is there a optimum figure ie if using a compressor at 9cfm the gun cfm should be ????

Sorry to keep ranting on just new to all this and would like to buy something once to spray the bonnet not twice 

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

Id say...you can never have too much air,only too little.So the ratio between gun and compressor only needs to be...gun requirement less than compressor output.
Actual gun...now were into opinions.Im sure all the pro,s have their favorites and a top notch gun is not cheap,the GTi Pro is £250+ and you can spend alot more than that.
My opinion...gravity fed...1.3 fluid tip is generally recommended for base/clear coat...pot size,you can part fill a larger pot..but having to refill a small pot mid coat would be a pain.I have a LVLP,only run at 20-25psi and it works for me.
Then you need to look at water traps,filters,regulators etc
No doubt some of the professionals will offer you some good advice re actual make/model of guns.
If you look at some of the guns offered on Ebay..the number sold and the feedback will give you a good idea if the gun is any good or not...or buy a top notch gun but then you can only blame yourself
Bear in mind that the top notch gun will or should always outperform the cheaper model but unless your working in perfect controlled conditions...sometimes the benefits can be reduced.Considering the prices you could buy a couple of guns in different sizes/tips etc for not a great outlay.


----------



## plumber1969 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks again aka.eric

Thanks for taking the time to give me some good advice you 
have been most helpful and given me a good start 

Thank you


----------

